# Lathe Cart



## Old Iron (Apr 28, 2011)

I keep all my Lathe tooling in a cart and its a mess. When I got my mill I build a rack to go in the top of the cart to hold the tooling. It worked out good just to heavy for the casters. Got to fix that one of these days, However I never Move it so not in a hurry.

I check in my old welding shop to see what sheet steel I had that I could build one out of. I had some 10, 11 and some 12 GA so thats what I'm using for it. Its still in the planning stage and I'll be changing it over the next few weeks. But heres a look at the Mill Cart and the beginning of the Lathe Cart.

Paul


----------



## ivank (May 11, 2011)

G'day Old Iron.
Pretty neat tooling cart you have there, it makes it so much easier when your short of floor space. Looking forward to seeing the lathe cart.
Regards Ivank..


----------



## Old Iron (May 11, 2011)

Haven't done much on it lately, Some other projects and a good Friend in the Hospital had to get part of his foot amputated.

Paul


----------



## Old Iron (May 13, 2011)

The cart is a HF and it is pretty strong except the casters haven't had time to figure out what to do about those. However they do roll good.

Paul


----------

